# Cannot Uninstall the Ask toolbar



## gmosher (Feb 2, 2011)

I cannot Uninstall the Ask toolbar from my Windows XP Home Ed.-based machine, using "Add-Remove Programs" in the Control Panel. I get a message saying "Error applying transforms." Nothing more is offered and nothing is explained. I tried reinstalling the Ask toolbar (!) then uninstalling it. Same result. I know nothing about transforms and transform paths. Please help, and thanks in advance.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi and welcome 

See if Revo will remove it for you: http://www.revouninstaller.com/revo_uninstaller_free_download.html


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

If no luck with Revo,

Please click *HERE* to download and install *HijackThis.* 

Run it and select *Do a system scan and save a logfile* from the Main Menu.

The log will be saved in Notepad. Copy and paste the log in your next reply.

*IMPORTANT: Do not fix anything*


----------



## gmosher (Feb 2, 2011)

Cheeseball81: Revo did not work. Same message.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Are your browsers closed? The toolbar can't be removed if in use.

If they are, try Toolbar Cop.

If the entry remains in Add/Remove after you delete it with Toolbar Cop, use MyUninstaller to remove it.


----------



## gmosher (Feb 2, 2011)

Phantom010: Here it is, in all its verbose glory:Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2

Scan saved at 11:51:13 PM, on 2/1/2011
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Acronis\Schedule2\schedul2.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Acronis\CDP\afcdpsrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\avastUI.exe
C:\Program Files\Icon Remover\IconRemover.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Advanced System Optimizer 3\ASO3DefragSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Safari\Safari.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.ask.com?o=102868&l=dis&gct=hp
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = \blank.htm
R3 - URLSearchHook: UrlSearchHook Class - {00000000-6E41-4FD3-8538-502F5495E5FC} - C:\Program Files\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\GRA8E1~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: Ask Toolbar BHO - {D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440} - C:\Program Files\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Ask Toolbar - {D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440} - C:\Program Files\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast5] "C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\avastUI.exe" /nogui
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Advanced System Optimizer] "C:\Program Files\Advanced System Optimizer 3\ASO3.exe" /autorun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Icon Remover] C:\Program Files\Icon Remover\IconRemover.exe /hideapp
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TransBar] C:\Documents and Settings\George\Local Settings\Application Data\AKSoftware\TransBar\TransBar.exe /s
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\GR99D3~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O23 - Service: Acronis Scheduler2 Service (AcrSch2Svc) - Acronis - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Acronis\Schedule2\schedul2.exe
O23 - Service: Acronis Nonstop Backup service (afcdpsrv) - Acronis - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Acronis\CDP\afcdpsrv.exe
O23 - Service: ASO3DiskOptimizer - Systweak Inc., (www.systweak.com) - C:\Program Files\Advanced System Optimizer 3\ASO3DefragSrv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - AVAST Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Aren't you just removing a toolbar?


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

Run this
http://media.ask.com/media/toolbar/tools/AskSearchUtility.exe

Its the official remover


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Start HiJackThis, then click "Do a system scan only".

When the scan is finished, put a checkmark in these log entries:

*R3 - URLSearchHook: UrlSearchHook Class - {00000000-6E41-4FD3-8538-502F5495E5FC} - C:\Program Files\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll

O2 - BHO: Ask Toolbar BHO - {D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440} - C:\Program Files\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll

O3 - Toolbar: Ask Toolbar - {D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440} - C:\Program Files\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TransBar] C:\Documents and Settings\George\Local Settings\Application Data\AKSoftware\TransBar\TransBar.exe /s*

then click "Fix Checked - Yes".

Close HiJackThis, then restart the computer.

---------------------------------------------------

I suggest you get rid of *Advanced System Optimizer 3* before it trashes your computer.

Avoid registry cleaner/optimizer/booster/tuneup type programs like the plague.

---------------------------------------------------


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

flavallee said:


> Start HiJackThis, then click "Do a system scan only".
> 
> When the scan is finished, put a checkmark in these log entries:
> 
> ...


Yup, that should take care of that crap bar!


----------



## gmosher (Feb 2, 2011)

Flavallee & Phantom010: The HiJackThis procedure did not work; "Ask Toolbar" is still in "Add/Remove" and still get "transform" message. This is a mere annoyance and not something that interferes with the use of my computer: I'm not seeing the Ask Toolbar anywhere (except IE, which I am loathe to use). Also, NOBODY seems to know what a "transform path" is, not even Google. My research indicates maybe something in a script somewhere. If I could remove the "Ask" entry from "Add/Remove" (and not see it) I'd be happy. I'm fine with hacking the registry (even crashed my computer once or twice doing it). Suggestions?

BTW, ASO3 proved to be a pain and I had already removed it before seeing your sage advice.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

Did you try the uninstaller I linked you too?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Have you tried running *aka Brett*'s uninstaller?

=================================================================== 
"Fixing" the entries in HijackThis has surely removed Ask from the browser, right?

===================================================================

Please post a *new* HijackThis log.

=================================================================== 
Run HijackThis again. 

Click on *Open The Misc Tools section*.

Click on *Open Uninstall Manager...*

Click on *Save list...*

Save the text file to the desktop.

Copy and paste the log (from Notepad) in your next post.


----------



## zbd21 (Mar 2, 2005)

Toolbar uninstaller:

http://majorgeeks.com/The_Toolbar_Uninstaller_d6577.html


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Click Start - Run, then type in REGEDIT, then click OK, then click the + in 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE
Software
Microsoft
Windows
CurrentVersion
Uninstall

Click each sub-folder in the "Uninstall" folder in the left pane until you find the Ask Toolbar entry in the right pane.

Right-click that sub-folder, then click Delete - Yes.

Ask Toolbar should now be gone in the Add Or Remove Programs list.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## gmosher (Feb 2, 2011)

Phantom010: Guess what HijackThis doesn't see in its "Uninstall Manager"?

Here's the List:

Acronis*True*Image*Home
Adobe Flash Player 10 Plugin
Apple Application Support
Apple Software Update
avast! Free Antivirus
AVS Image Converter 1.2.1.100
BitTorrent
Canon MP Navigator EX 2.1
Canon MX330 series MP Drivers
Creative WebCam Instant Driver (1.01.02.0729)
HijackThis 2.0.2
Icon Remover 1.4
LookInMyPC
Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
Microsoft Office Access MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Access Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Enterprise 2007
Microsoft Office Enterprise 2007
Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Groove MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Groove Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office InfoPath MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office OneNote MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Outlook MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2007
Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Publisher MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148
NETGEAR WG111T Smart Wizard Wireless Utility
Quicken 2006
Realtek AC'97 Audio
Safari
Skype&#8482; 5.1
Tweak UI
WinRAR archiver

Flavallee: Edited the Registry as you suggested; that (!) Ask Toolbar thing is still there. There are at least seven (7) other Registry entries referring to the "AskToolbar." I say "at least" because I quit looking at 7. I don't want to delete stuff from the Registry without knowledgeable guidance because I'd just as soon not crash my computer (yet again).


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

gmosher said:


> Flavallee: Edited the Registry as you suggested; that (!) Ask Toolbar thing is still there. There are at least seven (7) other Registry entries referring to the "AskToolbar." I say "at least" because I quit looking at 7. I don't want to delete stuff from the Registry without knowledgeable guidance because I'd just as soon not crash my computer (yet again).


I don't usually give instructions for editing the registry, but you seemed irritated about the *Ask Toolbar* entry being in the Add Or Remove Programs list, so I gave in this time.

I doubt if there's 7+ sub-folders in the "Uninstall" folder list that's associated with that toolbar. It's rare that there's more than one sub-folder for a program or add-on.

------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

